# 2 Allen's Hair bottles



## GuntherHess (Jun 11, 2005)

I found early hair bottles today. I'm not really up on hair bottles. Anyone estimate values? Both are smooth base , hinge mold, with applied lips.
 The first is MRS. S.A. ALLEN'S WORLDS HAIR RESTORER NEW YORK. In an orange amber, sunburst looking color.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 11, 2005)

Here is second one MRS. S.A.ALLENS WORLDS HAIR BALSAM NEW YORK. Embossing is all scrunched up at one end for some reason.

 Any help is appreiciated.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 11, 2005)

Matt...

 Kovels' 11th (1999) has the Hair Restorer in amber, 7 1/4", applied top at $75;
                                    the Hair Balsam in aqua, 6 1/2", tooled lip, OP at $360.

 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 11, 2005)

Ya, I've seen quite a few of them but there seems to be an infinite number of variations on these things.
 You could have a large collection of Mrs Allens bottles it seems. Sort of like Lyons Powder and Turlington bottles.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 11, 2005)

I think lobeys pretty close on a value of the Amber .... I have seen the really crude Ambers go higher. They are pretty common in Amber . Like anything else though.... Color variants go up in value drastically . 
 I don't know about the Aqua Hair ..... Looks as if it had something else embossed under Balsam ?  Does it look like it had something peened out of the mold ? Is it smooth base also ???? 
  Brian


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 11, 2005)

Ya, I looked close at that blank area on the aqua one and its not peened out but it looks like they welded a rectangular plate over a line of text. If you look close at the photo you can see where it extended all the way to the base. Its smooth base with a diagnal mold mark.
 I'm assuming its the 355 Broome St. address seen on the earlier bottles.
 I wonder how common this variant is?

 The amber one is very crude and the color a lot nicer than my photo shows.
 Its really hard to get a good photo of light amber and citron bottles. I need to experiment more. I'd love to see how places like Glassworks auctions does it. They have great photos.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 11, 2005)

Here is a photo I tried to take in window with camera on manual shutter speed.
 It reproduces the actual color pretty closely. I still need a lot of practice at this.
 A neat little Dr Jaynes Caminative Balsam next to it, I havent seen too many with that style lip.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 11, 2005)

The Hair Balsam is a new one on me...... I've never seen that one before. But , I'm no Hair bottle expert either. 
 You might contact Don Fadely and ask him about it..... here's a link to his website . http://www.hairraisingstories.com/
 Brian


----------



## Black_Boogers (Jun 12, 2005)

I just got $20 for one on ebay... [X(]

$20 World's Hair Balsam

 Anything with a pontil is good, though...[8|]

 Rick


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 12, 2005)

That's interesting! Mine must be a transitional between the earlier ones with the address and yours where they moved the text down.
 Thanks for the info all.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's a look at my Mrs. Allen's, although it seems that it is a totally different Allen. It is a dark root beer (maybe) with some olive, amber. It pictured with an orange amber small bottle for comparison. Embossed: MRS. R. W. ALLEN / ESTABLISHED 1866 / DETROIT, MICH. Other side: MANUFACTURER / OF FINE COSMETICS / AND PERFUMERY


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 16, 2005)

The other side ---


----------



## amblypygi (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey Meech,

 I have a label-only bottle from the same company, I wonder if the two were related.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Sean- 
 Yours looks like the same Mrs. as mine and could possibly be related to the Allen at the top. I wonder what the red and white label in the first of two photos of your bottle had written. It looks like it was torn off.


----------



## David E (Jun 19, 2005)

Fike, shows MRS R. W. ALLEN ESTABLISHED
 1866 DETROIT, MICH.
 MANUFACTORS OF FINE COSMETICS AND PERFUMERY
 Amber 5 3/4" x 2 5/16" x 1 1/2"

 Mrs S.A. ALLENS
 WORLD HAIR RESTORER
 NEW YORK      Base (VDR LONDON)
 Inroduced in 1840 and advertised> 1942 by Fougera & Co New York
 Bottles first imbossed 1855, by 1890 were embossed V.D. LONDON or VD & R. LONDON 
 AMBER 7 1/4" X 2 3/4" X 1 7/8"
 5 COLOR VARIENTS

 Mrs S.A. ALLENS WORLDS 
 HAIR BALSAM 355 BROOME St
 NEW YORK
 Advertised 1840 and 1900
 Aqua 6 3/54" x 2 1/4" x 1 3/8"

 Dave


----------



## bearswede (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: For all you SA Allen fans*

Here's one for ya...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 25, 2005)

Deep amethyst, they say...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 25, 2005)

Or, for $65 clams more, you could get a cherry red model...

 (We're talkin'  $240 or so with 3 hours till gavel...)


----------



## monalisa (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey all:
 I dug a Mrs. R.W.Allen's today, same as the earlier post.  Any idea of the going value?? Cleaned up real nice. 

 Thanks in advance, Mike


----------

